# Red terrors breeding:)



## mr ry (Jun 19, 2014)

[/URL]

well after about 1year of buying my red terrors i have one pair and the other 2 may be a pair.... tank is a little crazy.... see what happens in the next few days


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

If you end up with fry let me know! I have been looking for some Red terrors that I can grow out from juveniles! Goodluck!!


----------

